# Rear tire load range for a 1ton dually



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I need atleast 2 new tires on the rear and currently they are all D's on the rear and E's on the front. That got me thinking do you actually need E's on the back with a dually? Wouldn't dual D's actually be better than single E's?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not a tire expert, but I would tend to agree with you. Dual D's should be fine unless you are towing alot with it. Heavy trailers, and I would spend the extra cash and go E's.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you talking dump box/flat deck or pick up box style. Maybe with the pick up box you would use D's but for me I would only put E's on any truck, even SRW.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I run E's all the way around.... Are D's really any amount cheaper ??


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

D's tend to run 50 psi max, whereas E's will run 80 psi--although the 305/50R20 I run on my daily driver 2WD Dodge 2500 are E rated (3K#+), and max at 50 psi--go figure.. Load wise, there is generally a few-five hundred pound difference between them.

What size are you running?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, I think "generally", D are good for 65 psi, not 50. Just splitting hairs here. 

I've always run E's all the way around, mostly because I see the enefit from rotating front to rear, as well as the fact that the tires lose some weight rating when run as duals.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I had D's & E's on the dually's I owed. Always kept them the same all the way around. E's were only a little more money, give you more weight capacity over the D's and the E's wear faster supposedly.
I rhink the D's would be fine unless your carrying alot of weight all the time.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

jomama45;1056002 said:


> Actually, I think "generally", D are good for 65 psi, not 50. Just splitting hairs here.
> 
> I've always run E's all the way around, mostly because I see the enefit from rotating front to rear, as well as the fact that the tires lose some weight rating when run as duals.


Very true, hence my size question. As far weight rating single/dual--that's all BS, IMHO. The tire's rating is its rating, and it tends to vastly outnumber the truck's GAWR, so I don't sweat it. It's just like the front GAWR and the rear GAWR tend to grossly outnumber the truck's GVWR--I go with the axle.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Well dually's in general split the load (obviously) btw the tires. Let's say hypothetically D's are 3,000lbs per tire and E's are 3,200. SRW with E's will legally carry 6,400 lbs and a dually with D's will carry 12k. BUT depending what you carry with it (front and rear) you may want to stick with the E's. Namely b/c you'll want to be able to rotate your tires.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

cet;1055965 said:


> Are you talking dump box/flat deck or pick up box style. Maybe with the pick up box you would use D's but for me I would only put E's on any truck, even SRW.


It is a 9'x7.5' flatbed dump. Tires are currently all 235x75 on 16" rims.

It sounds like it doesn't exactly matter since D's would probably max out the limit anyway but for rotating purposes it would.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My father in law has 4 265x75 coopers all on 16" rims he wants me to pick up for $100. He says they are all good rubber. I will go check them out soon, so wish me luck that they are good.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think all 6 tires have to be the same size. This truck is 4x4 right?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

265/75R16 will likely be light duty tires--check the sidewalls.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

cet;1056264 said:


> I think all 6 tires have to be the same size. This truck is 4x4 right?


Damn, I forgot about that.



Westhardt Corp.;1056276 said:


> 265/75R16 will likely be light duty tires--check the sidewalls.


Yeah probably, but I will atleast go check them out.


----------

